# The beginings of my Bredli enclosure.



## ellysteaparty (Apr 26, 2011)

Thought I'd start putting pics up of the DIY enclosure I've started. It started life as a balinese tv cabinet. I've had a couple of hickups already but i'm still happy with progress.


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 26, 2011)

looking good what are the dimensions? i think the date on your camera may be a tad off too.


----------



## ellysteaparty (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so lazy I never fix the date after putting batteries back in. Enclosure is 1570mm long, 1020high and 680 deep.I'm hoping to put a lot of branches long ways to make up for enclosure being smaller than I'd like. I'm struggling not to throw sickies at work so I can work on it. I hate that it is just sitting there sometimes. I have a light out where it is but its not good light and I make too many mistakes when working in the dark. Hopefully I'll have another pic up on the weekend.


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 28, 2011)

how many are you thinking of putting in it


----------



## xmickx (Apr 28, 2011)

looking awsome


----------



## atothej09 (Apr 28, 2011)

enclosure size?


----------



## ellysteaparty (Apr 28, 2011)

2, they are a pair that live together already in another enclosure that is nearly the same volume but longer than it is high. I really just want the enclosure they are in now for my BHP - it would be more suitable. Since I'm not in a hurry as they haven't outgrown the enclosure I thought I'd put some effort in to make it more interesting for the Bredli. Do you think it will be too crowded in there for 2?

Ok. I have tried to upload more pics and it wont let me. Keeps shutting down my browser. You might need your imagination to work out how this enclosure turns out.


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 15, 2011)

*It done it again.It wont let me upload the pics in the post! So here they are.*


I managed to upload a photo i took back on the 30th of April hurray! Looks very different know with vents and more grout. Take some more pics tomorrow

Last main coat of grout on the enclosure. Next the bit I've been looking forward to...touch ups and the painting. The vent covers are going on last because I don't want them on the inside incase I choose to change them later. I will take close up shots of the heat mat area and how it is installed and the basking area after I've finished painting-trying to keep those areas clean. Will also show the access points later because I am working on enclosure while it is lying on its back on sheets of foam.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 16, 2011)

how you make the rocks?


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 17, 2011)

Cut them out of foam.


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 21, 2011)

The painting has begun.


----------



## snakes123 (May 21, 2011)

Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 21, 2011)

Thanks! It is better to look at with the eye. All the colour changes with my crappy camera.


----------



## xmickx (May 22, 2011)

that is looking amazing well done


----------



## HerpAddict (May 22, 2011)

Wow!!! That looks awesome. I'm too scared to try something so complicated lol.


----------



## smithson (May 22, 2011)

nice setup i love diy but we need more pixs
cheers


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 22, 2011)

Believe it or not the hardest bit so far was working out how to get the branches so they lock in perfectly later and sourcing products locally. The rest of the hard stuff has been worked out by everyone else on here who have given it a go. I didn't pay top dollar for products which meant if i stuffed it i threw and didn't feel bad about it...hhhhhmmmm... did that a bit and prob more of that to come still. What is your smallest reptile? Could you start with a small enclosure first? I can't get enough of looking at everyone elses DIY's they are all so different and unique and if your looking you know you want to try it. hehehe

I spent hours watching utube videos before I felt confident to do one on my own. HOURS...


----------



## J-A-X (May 23, 2011)

ellysteaparty said:


> Thanks! It is better to look at with the eye. All the colour changes with my crappy camera.


 
A lot of people have the same problem, i found i get a 'closer to real' without the flash on and just a background light or even out in the sunshine makes a difference if you can manage to get it out there.



Pratty90 said:


> Wow!!! That looks awesome. I'm too scared to try something so complicated lol.


 
Dont be scared, its really not that hard to get a result that you're happy with, especially with rocks, there is no 'standard' rock, they're all uniques so their perfect for your first attempt, to give your confidence a boost try doing a small hide using an old tissue box or similar as a base. once you have successfully given your mate a new home you'll want to redecorate the whole enclosure.

Elly you've done a fantastic job with the dry brushing, well done, and i agree with the other, more pics please.


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 23, 2011)

Hide made from expandafoam. I didn't like the expandafoam it made more work and mess than it was worth. Also found it too spongy. Hide is not for this project I was just using up the can because it had to be used up within 48hrs.
I covered a garden pot with a coles bag. Sprayed foam ontop of pot.After a few minutes when still sticky to touch I covered the pot and foam with another coles bag, pressed down firmly then removed the pot. Tied the bag under enclosure to turn walls inward and left to set. Pic with first coat of grout can be seen in background of my other pic of grass ornament.
This is one of three identical tiles I picked up for $2 from the local refuge tip.All three are being painted to match enclosure. Tile can be seen (unpainted)tempararily set up in enclosure in other photos.2 tiles are just spares of course so i never have to search for tiles if one is dropped. The tile is secure once put in shelf. The heat mat sits under this tile and runs through tunnel to back of enclosure. Lead hole can be seen on back of enclosure. Shelf and all other sitting areas are built on the slightest down hill tilt for obvious reasons.

Just because I'm anal (this will become more obvious the more I post) I took the corners and edges off the tiles.

Tile on shelf. ......................more to come slow uploading.....


lead outlet for heatmat.

Back access for the light and ceramic heat lamps. Sitting ontop of the enclosure are my 2 air vent covers that will go on last.

This is the area the heat lamp and light sit in. It has pet mesh (the wire type) as cover. also have a reflector bowl for the heat so it's not sitting flush on wire.

This is the basking area (below the lamp access). It has the light on but photo taken during the day and outside. Basking area will have a small branch in it to allow for closer access for the Bredli.


If you are wondering why I am posting the same photos twice it's because they wont upload like i want them to.

Here i have some big foam pallets i picked up for $5 each. Most of foam used for enclosure but was picked up for free from where my local whitegoods are sold. I'm planning on doing half a dozen enclosures at least. 

Close up of vine I purchased - $15. I'm using this vine because it has a red vein in the leaf. I don't plan on a lot of greenery because of theme so I saved some money bigtime. Below are plants I bought ON SALE from LOOT shop VERY CHEAP. I cut the plant into sections to look like grass.

Because the floor of enclosure needs to be cleanable and all items I want removable if in bottom of enclosure i have used plant ornaments as a way of adding landscape.

I left a lot of wire under foam to give more stability. Made a tunnel for wire and used hard as nails to glue it. I made very wide bases because it poops me to have to open enclosures to pick up furniture thats knocked over- i think the key is not weight but python friendly.Mine LOVE exploring. Can also see my tiles in back ground getting first coat of paint.

Wrapped plants in glad wrap. First coat of grout is on. Made runny to give further coats traction. Can also see first coat of grout went onto the hide in the background. It is not the colour it will end up i just used up left over grout.
Yes I'm female...I changed my mind about this one,added more foam around stem and re-grouted. CAUSE I CAN.


YOU GUYS SAID MORE PICS...LOL. Sorry yet?
This is the beginnings of my water bowl. I believe the enclosure is big enough that I'll get away with giving them one thats worth having. I don't have to completely fill it if they aren't shedding. Again trying to produce terrain where possible.






The cup is for pospective...was a good coffee to but. Outside of bowl was made rough mostly. Inside i made as smooth as possible below the water line for easy cleaning. Made smooth by using sanding disc on my grinder. I didn't make a corner water bowl which would have been easier with square foam but i want nooks and crevices to give to the overall gorge look.
That is why there is blue sky area where tree branch(not shown in pics yet but cut and ready)falls into the crevice(enclosure).


Here are some close ups of some rock work.




Before someone asks...no enclosure is not pink - just cheap camera. i am going to get my brother to take a photo with his good camera before I apply the pondtite because i know I will loose detail, colour and texture once it's sealed.



Jaxrtfm said:


> A lot of people have the same problem, i found i get a 'closer to real' without the flash on and just a background light or even out in the sunshine makes a difference if you can manage to get it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Decided to give the pics of paint job a go without the flash and a massive storm came over...lol. I'm thinking if I stop buying snakes I could lash out on a nice Nikon Camera.


----------



## Sutto82 (May 24, 2011)

Well done mate, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## melluvssnakes (May 27, 2011)

I liked it when I thought it was pink lol


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 29, 2011)

I didn't like the way my last water bowl looked when it was sitting in the enclosure. So here is the new one I'm making. The grout is still wet in the pics and I'll be sanding some rocks a bit more when it drys. I have made this water bowl cover so it will sit over most large garden pot trays (which is the brown thing sitting in it at the moment).

Close up of waterbowl and plants




AAAARRRRRGGGG!!!!!! RAT!!!!!! OK I decided to share some pics of the four legged critters who love to make yum yum babys for the tribe(no - not the kids I feed them on cat). Tried to put him in water bowl but his little legs started swinging...freestyle style. Isn't he cute?


----------



## bluey87 (May 29, 2011)

do u feed your snakes live rats? if not how do u kill the rats?


----------



## marteed (May 29, 2011)

OMG that is unreal!!!! I want to start mine but money is holding me back at the moment. Im going to start buying little things each week.... cant wait, yours and so many others are so inspiring


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 29, 2011)

Hi bluey87. No I don't have any problem feeders so my snakes all take dead feeds. Soda machine that attaches to click-clack tubs.


bluey87 said:


> do u feed your snakes live rats? if not how do u kill the rats?





marteed said:


> OMG that is unreal!!!! I want to start mine but money is holding me back at the moment. Im going to start buying little things each week.... cant wait, yours and so many others are so inspiring





marteed said:


> OMG that is unreal!!!! I want to start mine but money is holding me back at the moment. Im going to start buying little things each week.... cant wait, yours and so many others are so inspiring.
> 
> That is exactly how I started. Collecting one bit at a time. The enclosure cupboard was actually the last thing I bought because I was determined to pick one up cheap. PM when you get started on yours...I love looking at everyones DIY's. Never enough pics on here to look at. And Thanks!


----------



## bluey87 (May 29, 2011)

how do u euthanise the rats? just asking because it might be a good thing to start doing myself my reptile obsession is just gettin bigger


----------



## ellysteaparty (May 29, 2011)

With a soda machine that attaches to a click clack tub. If you go to FORUM and the is a DIY ZONE and there is a sticky on HOW TO USE C02 GAS CHAMBER.


bluey87 said:


> how do u euthanise the rats? just asking because it might be a good thing to start doing myself my reptile obsession is just gettin bigger


----------



## bluey87 (May 30, 2011)

ellysteaparty said:


> With a soda machine that attaches to a click clack tub. If you go to FORUM and the is a DIY ZONE and there is a sticky on HOW TO USE C02 GAS CHAMBER.


 
ohk sorry didnt know what u were talkin bout the first time u wrote it


----------



## MSD Reptiles (May 30, 2011)

It looks fantastic! Very inspiring indeed!

Is there anything you shouldnt use in an enclosure? I.e. types of glues, paints, foams etc etc...


----------



## xmickx (May 31, 2011)

awsome work and info it has come a long way


----------



## ellysteaparty (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about the products that are out there that you shouldn't use. I just stuck to what seems to be tried and tested and deemed safe by others on here and on utube. Oxcide colouring was the product I wasn't sure of but I figured it was all being sealed with pondtite anyway.



W4NTED said:


> It looks fantastic! Very inspiring indeed!
> 
> Is there anything you shouldnt use in an enclosure? I.e. types of glues, paints, foams etc etc...



Some more pics. And a really bad photo of a visiting frog who popped in for a look.


----------



## ellysteaparty (Jun 11, 2011)

The pondtite goes on...It's very shiney but i'll fix that with some sandpaper and sand later.

Todays little helper.

Thought I'd throw in a pic of the feed baskets I'm making tonight for my weaner rats. Classic face on the news reader in the background!


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 11, 2011)

ellysteaparty said:


> The pondtite goes on...It's very shiney but i'll fix that with some sandpaper and sand later.


 
You have done an amazing job with this, and good work posting all the progress pics, as for the sandpaper / sand to reduce the shine, try a bit of fine steel wool (yes it comes in grades other than "Steelo' from the supermarket ) i found mine on the bottom shelf under the sandpaper at my local bunnings, it should be enough to knock the shine off and it will be easier to get into any fiddly spots, unless you get the ultra fine sandpaper you will see the scratch marks

I've just been using the the fine grade of steel wool in between coats of polyurethane to the top of my current conversion (first attempt at polyurethane) and it takes the shine off and no deep scratching


----------



## lisa5 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, your work is awesome! Thanks for posting all the pictures. Looking forward to seeing the end product with your bredli in it. Lucky snakes!


----------



## haz1111 (Jun 11, 2011)

That looks fantastic..Please send the photos when all finished..cant wait!!


----------



## bucket (Jun 11, 2011)

that is one of the best backgrounds i've seen done at home. well done


----------



## ellysteaparty (Jun 12, 2011)

WoW thanks guys and girls. Everyones enthusiasm keeps me motivated. It is starting to feel a bit drawn out now it's coming down to watching stuff dry. I found a nice peice of driftwood to work on while I'm waiting. I've already started on it as you will see...keep forgetting to take before photos, sorry. Thank you for the steel wool heads up Jaxrtfm...i wasn't looking forward to tackling all those hard to reach spots with a scrap of newspaper. :|





I was uploading pics on facebook and found this pic of the enclosure...Ugly!


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

That is some AWESOME!!! work mate well done you must be very happy with the end result.


----------



## ellysteaparty (Jun 15, 2011)

daveandem2011 said:


> That is some AWESOME!!! work mate well done you must be very happy with the end result.


 
Thanks. I've had my moments when I wanted to scrap it. Like today I was taking the bark off the branch that was fitted to go in the enclosure and I braced it too hard broke it. This is what I looked like for a half hour:cry: untill I gave the branch plastic surgery. I'm still not at the end yet so here's hoping the branch is my last hicup.

Well I had a major disaster when applying the sand. Turns out it wasn't really sand it was dirt with a small amount of sand in it and yes of course the dirt stuck well and the sand fell off. I had to take the enclosure back to grout in most places, repaint and reapply the pondtite. The paint job is no near as detailed as the original and doesn't give the same 3 dimensional effect but at least I can finish the project.
And this is a pic of a little Darwin that shed. My crappy camera takes a alright photo in the sunlight the colours are true.






OK ...well maybe the photos of the enclosure will magically appear on there own...whenever... like they usually do on here!


----------

